# Youth in Model Railroading



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Today the local chapter of Youth in Model Railroading visited the SJR&P. 


http://www.ymr-online.org/index.html

It was a blast to host such a young and enthusiastic group. About 1/2 operated with assigned routes and car cards while the other half ran trains wherever they wanted. Most of the day we had 15 or 16 different trains operating and at times there was a little congestion which they overcame with ease. Most trains had a two person crew, one engineer and one brakeman to operate the turnouts and do the coupling.

I thought I would share some photos of the event.

Stan Ames
http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp/









div> 

The kids worked well in teams and accomplished some rather difficult switching moves











Sometimes several reached the same destinatijon yard at the same time but they worked through the problems











Deb and I both came to the conclusion that some of the kids had a lot more concentration then our normal crew.










My favorite was a small crew. They decided that the Gas Mechanical was the perfect size.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

That last picture with the little boy and girl sure is a cute one.









Steve


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think attracting youth to the hobby is the problem. It's those in between years of 20 to 60 where the interest drops off! 

-Brian


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pic's The fourth one down the kid looks schocked that the train moved.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Looks like everyone is having a good time, that's the way it should be.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 08 Aug 2009 08:15 PM 
I don't think attracting youth to the hobby is the problem. It's those in between years of 20 to 60 where the interest drops off! 

-Brian 

True, but part of it is the other competition of house, kids, work, church, boat, etc. that take away from this and other hobbies. Case in point are other guys I know my age with a "19XX whatever" in the grage that they will get to "someday", or the muzzle loader that has not been aimed at a deer/turkey/elk in nearly a decade......


----------

